# Titan 640ix ??



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I am going to be in the market for a new sprayer in the next month or so I am hoping, and reading around I see that the baseline sprayers recommended are the graco 390/395 and titan 440.

I am hoping to buy something a little beefier that I can grow with, and I happened upon a good deal on a 640ix.

I will probably mainly use it for trim, ceilings and such, but i find myself doing stucco more often these days than a few years back. I have done this with 490's 495's with no problems on site, though I am not sure how hard it was on the pumps. I was considering getting myself a 695 but the price tag seems a bit steeper than I can afford.

I could probably get the 640ix in a month (assuming it's still available) and was wondering if anyone had any experience with it, as far as it's limitations, and whether it seems it would be a good fit for a long term machine that won't kill itself pumping elastomerics or if I should just wait until I can get something beefier and pass up this good deal 

Thanks ahead.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The 740ix is closer to the 695. I run two 695's and a 390 for oil and if you can find the budget for one you will not be disapointed, they are very versatile and can spray all day long. Plus they last for years and years and years with proper care. 

A 640ix would be alright but I am a graco man and would get the 495 ultramax instead.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I am going to be in the market for a new sprayer in the next month or so I am hoping, and reading around I see that the baseline sprayers recommended are the graco 390/395 and titan 440.
> 
> I am hoping to buy something a little beefier that I can grow with, and I happened upon a good deal on a 640ix.
> 
> ...


Unless you plan on spraying elastomerics, which is primarily used on commercial exteriors, anything larger than a 495 is usually a waste of horesepower. 

I've been using the same 495 for 4 years - run thousands of gallons through it, serviced three times and still works like new. 

If you want to spray elastomerics, a 695 is usually not big enough. They work but you'll kill the pump in no time. If a Graco 695 can't handle elastomerics that well, then a titan 640 won't either. 

Sprayers are a fairly large investment for a small company - invest in something you will use a lot, that can do the majority of your work, but don't over-do it. 

When you have those jobs that require elastomerics, rent a machine.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am of the type that think you should get the biggest most practicle pump that your company can afford, practicle being a key word in the statement. 

Alec is right a 795 or a 1095 is what you want for spraying most elastomerics and for block fillers.


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

I have an 840ix i recently got a hold of and I am extremely happy with.I think the 640ix will be sufficent for what you said your looking for until you mentioned elastomerics. If you look into the recomendations from titan the 740ix is the smallest sprayer they make that is capable of spraying elastomerics, and I would suggest you go for the 840ix or 695 if you are spraying heavy materials and want a pump that will be reliable and versatile.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Damn, that's too bad I was hoping that the occasional elastomeric would be ok through it, but I guess I'll just wait a while before getting something bigger.

I have a crappy old sprayer that I can use for the time being on any ceilings and trim in the meantime but will use it as backup only as soon as I get my new sprayer.

So even the 695 I was looking at might not be big enough eh? Looking through this little pamphlet it looked like the 695 would be perfect for me, but if you guys think something bigger is more appropriate I'm sure your experience hold more water than this pamphlet 

I've always used a rental so far for elastomerics ( except for one time I used this old POS for it, and it survived and is still kicking ) otherwise it's been the 495's from employers pushing that stuff out, but I'm not the one that sees the maintenance bills for those.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Damn, that's too bad I was hoping that the occasional elastomeric would be ok through it, but I guess I'll just wait a while before getting something bigger.
> 
> I have a crappy old sprayer that I can use for the time being on any ceilings and trim in the meantime but will use it as backup only as soon as I get my new sprayer.
> 
> ...


495's definitely can't push elastomerics. You need tip sizes from .025-.03(somethin) and the 495 max tip size is .023. Unless you're using them with a .019-.021 which defeats the purpose of using elastomeric coatings (not enough mils) plus that'd kill the pump *today*. 

I'm not saying the 695 won't work for that kind of thing, i'm saying it won't work well. Like Sean says the 795 would be the smallest machine i'd use for those coatings, the 1095 being the better choice (but at around $6000 a pricey option). 

Stick with a smaller, good quality machine until you can afford the big ones. Until then, rent as needed, but don't use a 495 for elastomerics.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> 495's definitely can't push elastomerics. You need tip sizes from .025-.03(somethin) and the 495 max tip size is .023. Unless you're using them with a .019-.021 which defeats the purpose of using elastomeric coatings (not enough mils) plus that'd kill the pump *today*.
> 
> I'm not saying the 695 won't work for that kind of thing, i'm saying it won't work well. Like Sean says the 795 would be the smallest machine i'd use for those coatings, the 1095 being the better choice (but at around $6000 a pricey option).
> 
> Stick with a smaller, good quality machine until you can afford the big ones. Until then, rent as needed, but don't use a 495 for elastomerics.


Hmm, the only Elastomeric coating that I've pumped through these is the General Paint Elasto-wall which actually recommends a 0.019-0.023 tip size, and I can't foresee myself needing to use another product that would be terribly thicker than this. Maybe it isn't a true elastomeric? ( I've only used GP for the last year since I moved to Kelowna, and Elasto-wall on a handful of jobs ) Does this make any difference?

BTW here is the url for the GP information sheet on this product

http://www.generalpaint.com/tdm/docs/70-040L.pdf


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Hmm, the only Elastomeric coating that I've pumped through these is the General Paint Elasto-wall which actually recommends a 0.019-0.023 tip size, and I can't foresee myself needing to use another product that would be terribly thicker than this. Maybe it isn't a true elastomeric? ( I've only used GP for the last year since I moved to Kelowna, and Elasto-wall on a handful of jobs ) Does this make any difference?
> 
> BTW here is the url for the GP information sheet on this product
> 
> http://www.generalpaint.com/tdm/docs/70-040L.pdf


Interesting as i've seen a guy burn out a 595 in minutes pumping that stuff...

I wouldn't push that through my 495, it's just not made for that kind of abuse. Acrylics, oils, primers, no prob. But not that gravy!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Interesting as i've seen a guy burn out a 595 in minutes pumping that stuff...
> 
> I wouldn't push that through my 495, it's just not made for that kind of abuse. Acrylics, oils, primers, no prob. But not that gravy!


We had sprayers going all summer with that stuff, mostly 495's but we got a new 695 in the fleet ( and an old 1095 kicking ) and the only complaint I heard about was dirty filters as far as maintenance issues went, all of them are still going.

Of course we take out the handle filter on recommendation of just about everyone with this stuff as well.

( I did a house with that 330 XT that i picked up for 600 bucks and it's still going )


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Me personally....I love Airlessco pumps. Titan is good, they're pretty simple to fix BUT they typically run at a higher RPM which makes them sound like a jet is taking off. Also the piston stroke is shorter and faster which can lead to parts wearing out faster. 

Check out the Airlessco pumps, they might run a bit more expensive but IMO are more versatile, and the ratings/GPM's are true and accurate. They run very quiet with a longer slower stroke, and have adjustable packings to extend time in between rebuilds. The LP460 tends to be the most popular and will do just about everything you need at .46 GPM. If you wanted to make the jump, the SL1100 @ 1.1GPM will do everything you need plus some. They make a similar SL810 that's .8 GPM, usually the cost difference between the 810 and 1100 isnt huge so guys normally go with the 1100.

I have been selling/fixing pumps for over 10 years, the Airlessco's are definitely top quality with no cheap parts used. I've had some in my shop that are pushing 18 years old and still running strong. I see other brands too that are just as old.....I just see them more frequently for repairs.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

just so you are completely well informed a Titan 640 uses the same electric motor and pump section. the only difference is the circuit board. I would recommend a Spraytech EPX2455 it is rated at .85 gallons per minute and costs around $1850.00 as compared to a Graco Ultra Max II 695 that is rated for .80 gallons per minute is around $2300.00. another thing is that Spraytech name is being phased out, the Spraytech line is now going to be called Titan Advanatge so there might be some good deals out there. and while they are changing the name parts will be available for a long time because the machine is not changing just the name


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

what i meant was that the 640 uses the same electric motor and pump assembly as the 440 
sorry about the confusion


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

540 ix has done 20,000 sq' metal ceilings to renos ... no complaints


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Well I just got a lead on a used 440i for 600 bucks which I might grab apparently it's in good shape.

I'll get something bigger once I can afford it for the tougher to push stuff once rentals are getting in the way.

I've almost always used graco's too but it seems like titan makes a good machine and I'm not one to pass up on a good deal ( pricing is a little different in Canada too )


----------

